# [EVDL] Noise with Cycle Analyst



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Did you try a filter at the shunt connections into the CA?
(so, not at the shunt side, but at the Cycle Analist terminals) 


Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Joe
Sent: Monday, November 14, 2011 10:52 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] Noise with Cycle Analyst

hey EVDL!

I have a cycle analyst that I've had installed for the last couple of
months (200V large screen model). It's a great instrument, but I just
noticed that the current measurement will occasionally bounce around a
bit with every screen refresh, maybe +/- 50A. At low amps, it will even
go negative. The AH counting seems reasonable, so maybe it averages
out. I suspect it's a noise issue, but I also have another digital
panel meter that measures current off the same shunt and it doesn't
bounce around at all. I suppose this just means that if there's some
high level of noise, it's possible to filter it out.

Any other cycle analyst users have any similar issues with current
measurement?

Regarding noise, any solution ideas or something I should be looking
for?

I have an email in to the cycle analyst people as well. Here's a link
to their page:
http://www.ebikes.ca/drainbrain.shtml

and a pdf with a partially detailed pcb layout on page 21
http://www.ebikes.ca/drainbrain/CA_Large_V223_Web.pdf

and my evalbum page:
http://www.evalbum.com/2358

Thanks!
Joe
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20111114/b55133ed/a
ttachment.html
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

not yet, but it has worked normally the last three trips. Unless the noise
went away, I think it must be something else. The next time it happens,
I'll try cycling the power - that seems to solve a lot of problems!



> Cor van de Water <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Did you try a filter at the shunt connections into the CA?
> > (so, not at the shunt side, but at the Cycle Analist terminals)
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Old thread, but turns out the current reading was jumping around due to a
poorly crimped connector on the shunt leads. having fixed that, the cycle
analyst is now solid at measuring current.



> Joe <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > not yet, but it has worked normally the last three trips. Unless the
> > noise went away, I think it must be something else. The next time it
> ...


----------

